

Hawking: Information Preservation and Weather Forecasting for Black Holes - kaivi
http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.5761

======
ssivark
This seems to be a short piece where he summarizes his points and puts forward
a (new?) idea. Maybe it's obvious to researchers in the field, but I don't see
much argument or reasoning supporting his claim. It seems like he's just
introducing a new idea for people to consider (brainstorming with the
community).

So please don't blow this out of proportion.

~~~
Loughla
"So please don't blow this out of proportion."

Surely that won't happen on a reputable site such as Hacker News.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7114913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7114913)

Well. There's that.

------
quarterto
More information:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdS/CFT_correspondence#Black_ho...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdS/CFT_correspondence#Black_hole_information_paradox)

------
JonnieCache
When linking to arxiv, you should link to the actual paper's page rather than
directly to the PDF:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.5761](http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.5761)

As always, looking forward to peoples' thoughts.

